# Sonny's story



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, that is exactly how I felt when I lost my horse, Duke, from twisted gut. He was my most best friend. Sorry for such a tragic loss, Rest in peace Sonny.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you, I miss him a lot and very sorry to hear about Duke


----------

